

Ask HN: What is 37 Signals pre-recorded billing phone number? - dustyreagan

When 37 Signals shows up on a bill, there's a phone number. That phone number is a pre-recorded message that explains the charges and about how to contact them. I'm thinking about setting up something similar, and I'd really like to listen to their recording!<p>Does anyone know the number?<p>The article I found out about their pre-recorded message: http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1545-how-we-reduced-chargebacks-by-30-as-a-percentage-of-sales
======
itsprofitbaron
Its not a phone number, its a code when you enter it at the end of their URL,
it redirects you to a charge page.

37 Signals charge page: <http://37signals.com/charge>

Here are some other examples:

Wufoo - <http://wufoo.com/charge/>

SlideRoom - <http://www.slideroom.com/charge>

If you're receiving payments via PayPal its easy to do, all you need to do is
edit "Credit Card Statement Name" which is found in My Account > Profile >
Payment receiving preferences (Under Security and risk settings).

